# Russian Women Football Club Team to Play in Bikini



## kayanathera (Jul 2, 2011)

> In what could be the latest bizarre decision in the football world is that a Women football team in Russia will play their matches in Bikini. The club which made headlines all over the world with their decision is FC Rossiyanka.
> 
> FC Rossiyanka is a top Russian Women’s Premier League club from Krasnoarmeysk near Moscow and has many titles to their credit. They even represent Russia in the UEFA Women’s Champion League.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSywpIpKyMY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 2, 2011)

For some bizzare reason I have this odd longing to watch Russian football....  

Also not news.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2011)

inb4notnews


----------



## Ultra (Jul 2, 2011)

Aw damn, for a second I thought this was American football .

But this is still good.


----------



## Fran (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm okay with this as long as Christiano Ronaldo etc. stays in fucking shorts.


----------



## Glued (Jul 2, 2011)

Man after that Russian women calendar for Putin's birthday.

I'm beginning to think that Russian women are desperate...not that its a bad thing.


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 2, 2011)

Dem Russians.


----------



## Thor (Jul 2, 2011)

It will generate more interest in womens football no doubt.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Thought it was american football.
....
Odd I now care about womens sports and feel interested in watching.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow... What do they do with the chicks who don't look good in bikinis?



Stunna said:


> inb4notnews



Too late mofo.


----------



## Soca (Jul 2, 2011)

yea I see you girl in green


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 2, 2011)

Well that's one way to sell tickets.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 2, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> Wow... What do they do with the chicks who don't look good in bikinis?
> 
> 
> 
> Too late mofo.


Actually he was right on time.

I just stealth edited not news in afterwords because I'm an asshole.


----------



## Altron (Jul 3, 2011)

Move over Inter...FC Rossiyanka is my club now


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 3, 2011)

I hope someone gives them money so they won't need to resort to stunts like this. It's sad how sexist the football world is.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 3, 2011)

Alternatively, they could just pack it in. No-one's interested in watching women's football because the standard is so bad. Sexism has fuck all to do with that.


----------



## zuul (Jul 3, 2011)

disgraceful. 

Truely a shame. It's not like that that female sports are going to taken seriously.

But well it's soccer, already the shittiest sport of them all.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 3, 2011)

zuul said:


> disgraceful.
> 
> Truely a shame. It's not like that that female sports are going to taken seriously.
> 
> *But well it's soccer, already the shittiest sport of them all.*



No European Union visa for you, then


----------



## Glued (Jul 3, 2011)

zuul said:


> disgraceful.
> 
> Truely a shame. It's not like that that female sports are going to taken seriously.
> 
> But well it's soccer, already the shittiest sport of them all.



Well what do you expect?

[YOUTUBE]e9c54l457WU[/YOUTUBE]

Highschool basketball teams have more credentials than this.


----------



## zuul (Jul 3, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Well what do you expect?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]e9c54l457WU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Highschool basketball teams have more credentials than this.



This guy is an asshole.

But it's still funny. 


Of course most of the time women sport is less interesting to watch. But that's not an excuse to lose your pride and whore yourself to get people watch your matches. People should play for the fun not the fame or getting sponsorts.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 3, 2011)

mr_shadow said:


> No European Union visa for you, then



Zuul is French. 

Why would people even think this would be about American football when its in Russia?


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 3, 2011)

What im curious about is......would pulling at your opponents bra straps result in a yellow or red card?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 3, 2011)

Okay, that bottom girl with short blond hair in white. Wow, she has a nice body. Maybe it's time to watch women's soccer.


----------



## Mael (Jul 3, 2011)

It's sad to see desperation like this, but it's appealing to see beautiful Russians.

I'm torn.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 3, 2011)

Stunna said:


> inb4notnews



What?  This should be stickied IMO.


----------



## stream (Jul 3, 2011)

zuul said:


> Of course most of the time women sport is less interesting to watch. But that's not an excuse to lose your pride and whore yourself to get people watch your matches. People should play for the fun not the fame or getting sponsorts.


Heh. Welcome to planet earth. Here, people play sports for money. 

At least, they are not yet at the level of Beach Volley, where playing in bikini is officially mandatory (with maximum bikini size given in regulations)... And unofficially, so is putting sunscreen on your partner before the cameras.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 3, 2011)

FOR MOTHER RUSSIA!
Yeah, I'd join that team.


----------



## zuul (Jul 3, 2011)

stream said:


> Heh. Welcome to planet earth. Here, people play sports for money.
> 
> At least, they are not yet at the level of Beach Volley, where playing in bikini is officially mandatory (with maximum bikini size given in regulations)... And unofficially, so is putting sunscreen on your partner before the cameras.



Sorry if I'm living in my own little world.

I especially despise the Beach volley, it's getting more popular than the real volley while it's slower, have less interesting playing cofiguration and strategy (only 2 players per team), they don't jump as high, ther only reason people watch it is bikini. Disgraceful slut sport.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 3, 2011)

zuul said:


> Sorry if I'm living in my own little world.
> 
> I especially despise the Beach volley, it's getting more popular than the real volley while it's slower, have less interesting playing cofiguration and strategy (only 2 players per team), they don't jump as high, ther only reason people watch it is bikini. Disgraceful slut sport.



In a world full of disgraceful men, Zuul is the Alpha male.

Zuul: Lord Hand Banana! I've never even touched a girl's bosom

HB: _Pulls out sword from pants sfx_

Zuul: Your sword is enormous!


----------



## kayanathera (Jul 3, 2011)

Beach volley=4 of these
real volley=12 of these
no contest here


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 3, 2011)

Camel toe...awayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!1!1!1!1!1Elventy!!!!!!!1!!


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 3, 2011)

And women wonder why they're not taken seriously.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jul 3, 2011)

Not only hot, but Russian sportsmen/sportswomen were always known for their professionalism - former USSR and current Russia have constantly giving alot of money for sport/culture as a way of showing country's potential on the international stage.


----------



## zuul (Jul 3, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> In a world full of disgraceful men, Zuul is the Alpha male.
> 
> Zuul: Lord Hand Banana! I've never even touched a girl's bosom
> 
> ...



I'm a woman. 

And I've touched my boobs plenty.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 3, 2011)

zuul said:


> I'm a woman.
> 
> And I've touched my boobs plenty.



 I wanna touch.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jul 3, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> I wanna touch.



Only lonely and bitter women want this to be done to them, more balanced ones would want other stuff.


----------



## kayanathera (Jul 3, 2011)

zuul said:


> I'm a woman.
> 
> And I've touched my boobs plenty.



pics or it didnt happened


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 3, 2011)

i guess most male onlookers will watch the girls, not the game


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 4, 2011)

Stupid.



> “We are the best woman’s team in Russia and have won many championships, even representing our country in the UEFA Champions League,” the Sun quoted Egorova as saying.


And you think people will start caring about that if you play in almost nothing?  Women will still not care, and men will treat it like Baywatch.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 4, 2011)

kayanathera said:


> Beach volley=4 of these
> real volley=12 of these
> no contest here



Can't argue with that.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 4, 2011)

zuul said:


> Of course most of the time women sport is less interesting to watch. But that's not an excuse to lose your pride and whore yourself to get people watch your matches. People should play for the fun not the fame or getting sponsorts.


These women aren't just playing for fun their playing it professionally, it's their job. If people don't watch them play, they don't make money.
If nobody watched the NBA or FiFA all those basketball and soccer players would have to go find another job.
Normal people play for fun, real athletes play to win....money.



kayanathera said:


> Beach volley=4 of these
> real volley=12 of these
> no contest here


Classic Volleyball looks kind of sexy still but you just can't compete with datass.
I'm waiting for nude volleyball to get big.




ninjaneko said:


> And you think people will start caring about that if you play in almost nothing?  Women will still not care, and men will treat it like Baywatch.


Most women don't care regardless if they did these girls wouldn't of resorted to this...unless they're just really awesome.
At least the male market can be more secure.

Womens soccer isn't like womens Tennis.
It's really, really boring.

now Womens Tennis...shit I watched that wimbledon shit the other day and then mens Tennis the following day, and it was good both ways .


If these women were serious about making a buck they would play nude.
We don't have enough nude soccer in the world


----------



## Casket (Jul 4, 2011)

Not all sports make it mandatory for female costumes to be revealing in the sport you'd think it would be revealing. Like my sport of Ice skating. It isn't mandatory for girls to wear skirts... They can wear pants also. Interestingly enough in the same sport where people claim the men wear spandex, they are not allowed to wear spandex. FACT.... But wrestlers do.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 4, 2011)

Wrestling looks terrible anyways.


----------



## zuul (Jul 4, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> These women aren't just playing for fun their playing it professionally, it's their job. If people don't watch them play, they don't make money.
> If nobody watched the NBA or FiFA all those basketball and soccer players would have to go find another job.
> Normal people play for fun, real athletes play to win....money.
> 
> ...


----------



## Casket (Jul 4, 2011)

Some men don't look good in a thong, even as athlets. D:


The sumo's wear a thong in sports.


----------



## zuul (Jul 4, 2011)

Casket said:


> Some men don't look good in a thong, even as athlets. D:
> 
> 
> The sumo's wear a thong in sports.



But they are sex symbols in Japan. 

Seriously, you're right. I forget about Sumo.


----------



## Glued (Jul 4, 2011)

Ozuma is not a sport, Ozuma is a way of life. It is tradition.

Beside Chiyonofuji achieved the highest rank, Yokozhuna and he was only 125 KG.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 4, 2011)

zuul said:


> Then it's there is no, room for prefessional women players in those sports.
> People aren't interested in watching them play because it's weak compared to the male counterpart. they should deal with it. Instead of trying to bring their sport false attention by whoring themselve.
> 
> If they do so then I'll have to request men athletes to practice in thongs.
> Gender equality FTW !!



If they want to try and make themselves relevant they can go ahead and do so. 

Gender equality for what. People don't want to watch these women play, but they want to play, if they decided to do something to make people watch them that's their own business. Men don't have to come down to that standard for equalities sake. Not the Men's fault if they find women's sports boring or if women find women sports boring.


----------

